# Must be nice



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Well my buddy and I heard a rumor that if you live in NC you can buy a gun in SC if you do the wait period and pass the background check. Come to find out that was a crock.

But I was talking to my Uncle who lives in Roebuck. I didn't know that in SC you did not have to have a permit to buy a pistol (because you were a resident of the state). That all you had to have done is a background check.

Just wanted to tell you guys to be thankful and you are lucky. My buddy went down there to try to get a gun from Academy as there are none in NC, as they were running a special. Academy will not even transfer to a licensed FFL dealer. What a bunch of crap. But wow I wish NC was more like SC in sooooo many ways.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Lemme tell you another way NC is better than some - yes we have to apply for a permit to purchase and wait, but when I lived in MI I had to apply for a permit, pick it up, buy the gun and return to the police station with the gun for a "Safety inspection" and to "register" the gun. THAT's a CROCK!!

The one thing I thought was really funny in Chatham County I had to have a non-blood relative sign a notarized affidavit that I am "of good moral fiber". After my father-in-law stopped laughing he met me at the bank to sign and get it notarized. Now I have a CHP and dont need permits to purchase!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

SECTION 23-31-10. Purchase of rifle or shotgun in contiguous state.

Any resident of this State including a corporation or other business entity maintaining a place of business in this State, who may lawfully purchase and receive delivery of a rifle or shotgun in this State, may purchase a rifle or shotgun in a contiguous state and transport or receive the same in this State; provided, that the sale meets the lawful requirements of each such state, meets all lawful requirements of any Federal statute, and is made by a licensed importer, licensed manufacturer, licensed dealer, or licensed collector.

SECTION 23-31-20. Purchase of rifle or shotgun in this State by resident of any state.

A resident of any state may purchase rifles and shotguns in this State if the resident conforms to applicable provisions of statutes and regulations of this State, the United States, and of the state in which the person resides.

SECTION 23-31-140. Purchase of pistol; residency requirement; driver’s license as proof; exceptions.

(A) A person may not purchase a pistol from a dealer unless he is a resident of this State. For the purpose of this article, the possession of a valid South Carolina driver’s license or Department of Motor Vehicles identification card constitutes proof of residency. However, residency is not required of a person who is on active duty in the United States military and who is in possession of a current United States military identification card.

(B) For purposes of this section, the purchase of a pistol does not include the redeeming of a pistol by its owner after it has been pledged to secure a loan.

I buy down there a lot


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I knew about rifles and shotguns. But from what I read that unless you was military or a resident of SC you couldnt buy down there.


----------

